# Alternative to Preschoolians (shoes)???



## Lizseas (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi There:

I have been a loyal Preschoolians fan for several years, but am in the midst of the most annoying thing with them right now... I am simply trying to return a pair of shoes (quality issues) and have been unable to reach a human by phone or multiple emails for 2 weeks now. The return policy states within 2 weeks, so now I am out of time. These are $46 shoes!!!! I have even emailed the CEO twice with no response.























My last email to the CEO stated that I would be filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau, and also try to reverse the charges on my credit card... No response.

Anyway, that is my rant!

My daughter is in desperate need of shoes right now... I prefer the "barefoot is best" very flexible style for her little feet, but definitely need soles that are protective. She is 3 years old and in a size 25 Euro.

Any suggestions for other makers?

Thank you so much!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Lizsease, I've moved this to Toddlers where it will get better input. The Questions and Suggestions forum, where you initially posted it, is for technical topics about board usage and improvement suggestions.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

i love elephant shoes.

http://elefanten.de/Elefanten/en/Ele...me_eletex.html


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

I loved Pedipeds for my son. They are about $35 a pair and are very sturdy.

http://www.pediped.com/Home/Home.aspx


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Preschoolians are notorius for great shoes and horrendous customer service. There used to be a website called Preschoolianssuck.com!

I would just keep trying and follow through.

Have you tried See Kai Run?

Also, Pedipeds are launching a toddler shoe this spring! Those shoes are our favorite. But, DD is 20 months and quickly coming to the ends of her 18-24M Pedipeds.


----------



## NC Blythe (Jul 12, 2005)

We love Soft Star Shoes for our 2 year old. They are available in slipper type shoes or shoes with a very flexible Vibram sole. They are made by a family in the Northwestern US, and they have excellent customer service as well as quality products.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizseas* 
a pair of shoes (quality issues)


I only had 1 pair of preschoolians and they literally got ruined in 3 days time. They were these:

http://preschoolians.com/I&#39;m-Walking...p-Velcro-Brown

the email address I had for the CEO is this:

jeffs @ kompo.com

We love See Kai Run the best, then Pedipeds and Wiggees are ok for now.


----------



## beatrixmum (Feb 9, 2007)

I was checking out the preschoolians site after reading your post since I'd never heard of them. I came across this on the FAQ page:

Quote:

Why is that I do not get e-mail from you or my e-mails are not replied to promptly?

We send out several types of e-mails. Some are based on your purchase for order confirmation and shipment notification. Others are to notify you of special offers, promotions or new news. Another is to remind you to check the viewing window on the bottom of the shoes to make sure it is or is not time for a new pair. We also reply to all emails Monday to Friday within 12 hours and the ones from Saturday and Sunday on Monday. However, if is not added to your address book, there is a chance our efforts to reach you will not work because the email will end up in your junk mail folder. Please add it to your address book and you will be sure to hear from us.
This actually happened to me once with another company. I just wasn't getting their emails. Good luck!


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I stopped buying preschoolians 2 years ago because of their sucky customer service.

I rather pay a little more for Soft Star Shoes, and they are so well made!

www.softstarshoes.com


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

We've bought Preschoolians several times and have had a lot of trouble. They have always fixed things, but the last time I tried to contact them, it took me several days and I tried calling and email and would have tried live chat if I could find the link. By the time they answered my email I had already bought some Pedoodles instead. I like the Pedoodles better, but they are very wide so keep that in mind.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I haven't found anything as soft and flexible as Preschoolians. I think Pedoodles and See Kai Run are SUPER cute, but both are much stiffer and thicker soled.

I was actually just browsing the web site, and the Jeff contacted me via the live chat to say "hi, I'm the founder and CEO being friendly". It was kind of odd, but at the same time I had a question, so it worked out.

I actually ordered our first pair from them in October. 7 weeks later I hadn't received the shoes so contacted them and I've had bizarre conversation going on with them for a few weeks now. Each email I get from them is as if they didn't read the previous email I sent them. I just wanted to know WHEN my shoes had shipped and I never actually got an answer and in the meantime, the shoes finally showed up (I am in Canada and I think they just got stuck at customs). So, I emailed them to tell them that they shoes had arrived and then 2 weeks AFTER that, they send me another email saying they are so sorry I didn't get my shoes and are refunding me???? Argh, it's really weird. One email from them did say there was something wrong with their email system, so emails to them were delayed. I wonder if this is why the contact has been so weird and slow.

If I were you, I'd head to the web site now as live chat seems to be online, and you could talk directly to Jeff.

Oh, additionally, I ordered our pair on a "free shipping" deal but the web site charged me shipping. I emailed them about it and a few days later they fixed it up right away and refunded me the shipping. So, it seems they do take care of things, just in a really weird way...


----------

